# Myths of the Far Future will be Pathfinder too!



## Morrus (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks to the Pathfinder fans who purchased  and showed us they'd buy our APs, we'll be making Santiago for Pathfinder, too.

Thurston Hillman, our resident Pathfinder guru, will be taking on this task in addition to his Zeitgeist duties. Be nice to him!

That is all!


----------



## Rugult (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, please be easy.

I bruise easily...  >.>


----------



## N'raac (Nov 23, 2011)

You guys can sure cal Pathfinder's next releases.  First you get Zeitgeist rolling and PF releases firearms rules.  Now you get a setting with custom races started right when PF sends out its Races book with rules for customized races into playtest.

Maybe you should plan on releases about 6 months later so you don't have to keep updating when PF releases their final products 

To summarize, everything you like in PF Santiago is to Rugult's credit, and should there be anything you dislike, that is Paizo's fault.  Easy enough, Rugult?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 23, 2011)

N'raac said:


> You guys can sure cal Pathfinder's next releases.  First you get Zeitgeist rolling and PF releases firearms rules.  Now you get a setting with custom races started right when PF sends out its Races book with rules for customized races into playtest.
> 
> Maybe you should plan on releases about 6 months later so you don't have to keep updating when PF releases their final products




We had that problem with WotBS continually.

Got a third of the way through releasing WotBS 3.5?   Cool!  WotC announces 4E!

Working your way through the 4E version?  Cool!  WotC releases psionics, monks, new monster math, and all sorts of other updates 3 months too late for us to use!

It's the curse of being a third-party-publisher.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah, but will it be an MMO?


----------



## Colmarr (Nov 24, 2011)

Morrus said:


> We had that problem with WotBS continually.
> 
> Got a third of the way through releasing WotBS 3.5? Cool! WotC announces 4E!




Does the subscription model provide you with any insulation from this sort of thing? I know all the recent chatter about 5E has been giving me nightmares about what might happen to  if 5E does come out soon.


----------



## malcolm_n (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't think we'll have to worry about 5E until at least next year, and that would probably be previews at the most.

Either way, if and when 5th does come out, I'm sure somebody will tackle it head on.  I know with my love of systems and conversions in general I plan to plumb everything there is out of a 5th edition of D&D so I can start doing stuff with the community (anybody remember the OCC VBMew and I started back at the beginning of 4e?).


----------



## Jeff palmer (Dec 6, 2011)

Very excited to hear this guys!!  Thanks!  Love Pathfinder and love the stuff you've put out (I own Zeitgeist and WoBS).  Can't wait to see a sci-fi game for Pathfinder.


----------

